# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Freedom of speech and knowledge infringed.

## KevinKid

Two of my posts have been sent to jail or whatever you call that form of restrain of this non-grafical and educative form of expression, but since you already sent me a set of free Ubuntu CD's, (and I feel thankful about it,) I won't argue with you, and instead will distribute the Ubuntu LiveCD's with all my friends, and tell them how to get around parental control.  :Not talking:  

Of all the things that people restrain, I can't stand when they restrain knowledge, so I will spread it one way or another.

This following is the post that was censured.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Edit inappropriate materialRemoved

----------


## KiwiNZ

The actions of the staff were correct as per our policy.

_"The web-master, administrators and moderators of this forum will preserve forum content when possible. However editing, locking and deleting content may be necessary at the sole discretion of the web-master, administrators and moderators when policy has been violated."

_The material you posted was  inappropriate and will not be tolerated. It should also be noted that this is a privately owned and operated site by Ubuntu-Geek; therefore posting here is a privilege rather than a constitutional 'right' to free speech and freedom of expression, we ask that the forum rules are followed at all times.

----------


## KevinKid

Your one-sided interpretation of the law and your intolerance only encourages me right now to go as many Ubuntu forums as I can and spread my message. This goes against the paradigm of "humanity towards others" that Ubuntu stands for, not to mention freedom. You don't deserve to be called ubuntuforums, but I guess anyone can buy whatever domain available.

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

And I'm not talking about forums in this domain, but in the ENTIRE WORLD WIDE WEB and INTERNET.

----------


## KiwiNZ

This matter is closed

----------

